# Paint Creek 9-4-03



## cscitney (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey...been a while since my last post. I wanted to let you know that Paint Creek is still holding fish. I went out last night from 6pm-9pm in my usual location and caught about 20 rainbows. All of them were in the 9 inch range. No browns at all. I found that a little strange as I usualy find a few of them somewhere. Anyway, I wanted to get your thoughts on the following. Since I don't believe they plant any rainbows in the Paint could these all be left over steelhead smolts that found their way up from the Clinton. I beleive this is the case....thoughts? At any rate is was good to get out and see that there can still be some action found in this area. FYI, the water was VERY low, but everywhere there was current there was a bow waiting to be caught. One thing I learned over the past few years fishing the Paint is NEVER underestimate the smallest of holes as they usualy hold fish, expecialy when the water levels are down.

FISH ON !!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The bows must be holdover smolts unless they have changed the stocking program up there in the past couple of years.


----------



## BigFeezy (Aug 15, 2003)

i've seen a few larger fish in that creek but never caught any. Everything i've caught was in the 5 to 6 inch range. What kind of flies do you use? i was using little nymph patterns like size 16 and 14. Where do you fish? I usually fish around the goodison area.


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I went for a few hours before dark tonight (5-8) and caught one smolt about 7 or 8 inches and promptly released him. I also caught about a half dozen chubs. Kept it interesting.

Anyhow, one of the landowners decided to clear cut the woods behind his house all the way to the river. This happened in the last few weeks as I had been there about a month ago and this was not the case. I was astounded when I saw this. This can not be good for the banks/erosion. A few bends before this is the spot where Steve had posted a picture where the sand is spilling over the sand traps because the property owner decided to have his lawn right up to the creek. Don't any landowners on this creek have respect for the creek itself?

Zob


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That makes me sick. I know exactly the spot you are talking about. Used to be a nice spot to fish. Will probably be a long time before I return, if ever.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I live near a paint creek that crosses Willow rd at Tuttle Hill rd in Willis, MI. Would this be the same creek you are talking about? I have never been salmon fishing, but have a trip lined up for Oct 4-5 up at tippy dam. I would love to find someplace close by to toss a line out and try my luck. Any info would be appreciated!

Fish On!


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

This is a different paint creek. The one we are speaking of is in Oakland County.

I do not know much about your paint creek but it probably does not have salmon from where you described it to be.

Zob


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

ibthetrout, 

I have done a little research on Paint Creek in your area (I'm near Ann Arbor) and also Stoney Creek in your area, not to be confused with Stoney Creek Metro Park. 

They both flow into Lake Erie, and Stoney was stocked with trout years ago, but no longer. Public access is pretty much non existent. However it is conceivable that a steelhead could work its way up from the lake. I highly doubt there are any hold over trout from the stocking days. They are pretty little streams, though, different from the Huron or Raisin in that particular area.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Welcome ibthetrout!

Steelhead can and have made their way up Paint Cr. in Washtenaw CO., so it stands to reason that salmon could. The DNR stopped stocking browns in the late '90s due to high mortality rates from high water temps. The creek has its headwaters in a housing project off of Michigan Ave. in Ypsi so that should tell you something. lol


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

How could I locate stoney creek? I live on stoney creek rd.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Buck, Sugar and Paint Creeks all flow into Stony Creek. Looking at a map it looks like you can cross Stony Creek near Oakville, MI on Whittaker Road south of Arkona Road. Arkona Road also looks like it crosses Stony Creek. 

Stony Creek flows into Lake Erie in the bay formed by Stony Point (Fermi) and the Monroe coal burning plant. So that would make it just north/northeast of Sterling State Park.


----------



## chromaniac (Dec 26, 2002)

A fishing pal and I are looking for a good place to drop a car AND enter the Paint any suggestions?


----------

